# Disney Animated Films



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2008)

This thread is springing off a discussion of how great "old" Disney was. I looked up Disney films and found a list of films Disney has labeled its "animated masterpieces." Here they are, starting with the oldest, with my personal rating.

1. _Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs_
Got to love the first.

2. _Pinocchio_
Very classic.

3. _Fantasia_
A little different but I like it.

4. _Dumbo_
Oh so sweet

5. _Bambi_
Not my favorite but beautiful artwork

6. _Saludos Amigos_
Never heard of this one, actually

7. _The Three Caballeros_
Cute, got to love Donald.

8. _Make Mine Music_
A little cheesy

9. _Fun And Fancy Free_
Really two short films, but fun

10. _Melody Time_
A little cheesy too

11. _The Adventures Of Ichabod And Mr. Toad_
Barely remember this one, negligible influence

12. _Cinderella_
Classic

13. _Alice In Wonderland_
So fun, love the cat

14. _Peter Pan_
Fun, fun, fun

15. _Lady And The Tramp_
We are siameessse if you pleassseee . . .meowrrrrr

16. _Sleeping Beauty_
Beautiful, and fun

17. _101 Dalmatians_
Sgt Tibbs FTW!

18. _The Sword In The Stone_
Actually my favorite growing up, a heck of a lot less sappy than the others

19. _The Jungle Book_
Whatcha want to do? I dunno. Whatcha want to do?

20. _The Aristocats_
Anything with cats FTW!

21. _Robin Hood_
I grew up on this one over and over again

22. _The Many Adventures Of Winnie The Pooh_
So sweet

23. _The Rescuers_
Watched it often

24. _The Fox And The Hound_
Really never cared for this one that much

25. _The Black Cauldron_
Oh gosh! Save me!!! Why oh why did Lloyd Alexander allow them to do this to his work?

26. _The Great Mouse Detective_
My brother's favorite. He is now 22 and still watches it frequently

27. _Oliver & Company_
I don't remember this one very well. Didn't it have Billy Joel in it or something crazy like that?

28. _The Little Mermaid_
Are these really in the correct order? I swear the Little Mermaid is older than the Black Cauldron. Ariel was anorexic. The music was great though.

29. _The Rescuers Down Under_
Actually a very appealing piece despite being a sequel which is a generally bad idea with Disney movie. 

30. _Beauty And The Beast_
Oh gosh, this one was possibly the best

31. _Aladdin_
Fun but not really a classic

32. _The Lion King_
It's interesting, and fun, but really I never got the hype about this movie

33. _Pocahontas_
I really didn't care for the historical revisionism of this piece. She was a preteen for gosh sakes!
http://homepage.usask.ca/~jjs142/homeontherange.htm


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2008)

4. _The Hunchback Of Notre Dame_
Really this was a bad pick for a back story. Have you read that book? There is a reason this didn't work.

35. _Hercules_
The animation really started to go downhill at this point.

36. _Mulan_
meh, so so

37. _Tarzan_
Didn't actually ever see this

38. _Fantasia/2000_
OK, I really didn't get the flying whale thing

39. _The Emperor's New Groove_
I know, I know, it is awful, but this movie was so dang funny

40. _Atlantis: The Lost Empire_
When Disney started going comic book it detracted from everything

41. _Lilo And Stitch_
Didn't see it. Don't want to

42. _Treasure Planet_
Again, comic book

43. _Brother Bear_
Didn't see it, was curious about Bob and Doug Moose though

44. _Home On The Range_
_Actually this is one of the first movies I took my baby sister to in the theater so I have a soft spot for it despite it not being up to classic standards._




_This list doesn't include the pixar releases, probably because they aren't considered animated, but I thought it was a good place to start._


_Disney is Disney, it's big and fake and cheesy, but kids gobble it up, and I Like being a kid._


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't heard of so many films on this list!
And I thought I was a Disney buff..
*hangs head in shame*

Brother Bear was good.. I liked it. Phil Collins did the music. 'Twas rather nice.
And Billy Joel was fiiiit in Oliver & Co.

xox
gb


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2008)

I like both Phil Collins and Billy Joel generally. Wish I remembered that movie better, but in my own favor, I've seen the majority of these movies.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never seen Snow White, your list inspired me to get it for tonight


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jul 17, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> 36. _Mulan_
> meh, so so



Haha! I saw one of your posts earlier when you used Mulan as an example! I see through your lies!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2008)

I've seen it. It was the last movie I ever saw in a drive in, actually. I'm not even sure I could find a drive in nowadays, so, yeah, I remember the movie. I have a mind like a steel trap. I can probably quote every movie I've ever seen. Doesn't mean I really liked all of them. Mulan had a very annoying Eddie Murphy character in it. A nice Merchant of Venice style plot line with all that cross dressing going on, but really, it was Meh. 

No Beauty and the Beast for sure.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I've never even been to a drive in! Consider yourself lucky! 

And yeah.. It was a bit of a disappointment. I only watched it 'cos on the adverts they used a piece of music from Dragonheart, which I was like _obsessed_ with at the time. As luck would have it, it didn't even feature Mulan.. Wasn't a happy (eight year old) chappy.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2008)

So, Glith, tell us which of the films you have/haven't seen and give us your rating of each, if you have the time. We are are waiting with worm on tongue. 





Baited breath . . .


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 18, 2008)

It is sad that as a 17 year old male, out of all that list I have only not seen nine of them?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 18, 2008)

_The Jungle Book_ is my favorite animated film ever! I love the Bear Necessities song.  And the monkeys and Orangutan.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 18, 2008)

Seen 'em all (usually held at gunpoint) .

_Sleeping Beauty_ is IMO the masterpiece of the bunch by far (_REAL_ far). No cheesy sap fest there. Just bought a copy of the remastered 2 Disc Special Edition that recently came out. I would never actually "buy" any other movie on that list except for maybe _The Pooh_. A few others on there (_Jungle Book - Alice in Wonderland_) are somewhat "watchable" (_did think Ariel was hot though_)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 18, 2008)

I think my opinion of _Sleeping Beauty_ suffered a little bit due to the fact that by the time I was able to find a copy to watch I was already in my mid-teens, and there isn't as much magic as there was when I was a seven-year-old seeing _Beauty and the Beast_ for the first time. Back then it was VHS all around and it seemed Disney would only release like one film out of their collection a year or something strange like that. I'm sure someone knows the policy and I could probably look it up. 

That said, has anyone ever seen the play versions of either Beauty or _The Lion King_? My drama teacher had a lot of good to say about _The Lion King_ as a serious piece of theater (not the same with _Beauty and the Beast._) but you don't get exposed to a ton of professional theater in rural Oregon. Portland had and amazing theater I got to see _Anna in the Tropics_ at during a theater appreciation course, though. The play wouldn't have been my choice, but the set was amazing.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Got to love it? I didn't, especially. Sure, it has Dwarves and a creepy mirror, but none of the personalities were cool enough.

2. True. But then, being held as a classic has never been a draw, for myself. It wsn't bad, though. How come there are talking animals in it, but when humans get turned into donkeys, they're just regular animals? 

3. Very fun. Maybe I should have just gotten the soundtrack, though, since I wasn't always overly concerned with the action.

4. I only saw this once and wasn't especially enchanted with the thing. I don't remember much about it. Creepy clownses, yes?

5. *shudders* Twitterpation! *hides* Not myself! Those idiotic forest animals and their lack of focus!  <--- Always the attitude that I go away from the film with. It's supposed to make people cry, yes? Only The Land Before Time did that to me.

6-11. Never heard of them. But, sure, I suppose that you must enjoy Donald Duck, at least compared to some of his contemporaries.

12. Eh. 

13. It was scary. Yay that she could keep her calm, I suppose. Also, for some reason and at one point, myself and a bunch of acquaintances were compared to these characters and got little pictures of ourselves as them. I was the Caterpillar. It could have been worse. The same person turned us all into Batman villains. I was the Penguin. It worked, but I'd prefer the Clock King.  Id est, ah, I don't know this film well enough for more on it.

14. I'd agree with the sentiment. Captain Hook is still one of my favorites. Poor guy, always getting upstaged by some brat.

15. Ugh. It's about dogs. I hate dogs. The cats were portrayed as some cats are, but not like the Siamese who raised me. *sniff*

16. Ah! Not bad at all! Its crafting including three large blocks of awesome, at least. The aura of Maleficent, in either form! Quite impressive.

17. Ugh. More dogs. And a lady who doesn't know from fashion, apparently. Um, nice song about her?

18. I'm not a large fan. Arthurian tales are the realm of my evil mom lady, and she never deigned to point out all of the mistakes in this film, or even point me to any books. oh well.

19. Terrifying. The tiger was honest and jovial, in his way. The snake was made out of evil. I had nightmares. The extraction of free will! *sprints away from the television*

20. Eh. Pretty boring. Was the butler truly so evil? He'd had a bad day, he'd been loyal to some family for many years, some cats who can't appreciate wealth get everything, he decides to eliminate his ridiculous competition. What? They're just cats, and he deserves it, right?

21. I'm not a large fan of the Robin Hood story, anyways. Praising theft? Not cool. Sure, fixing up a bad economic system, that's cool, but not theft. Also, it has Sir Hiss in it, who is scary.

22. Poor C-3PO. I mean, that rabbit guy. I don't know Pooh overly well. Ah, I shall also throw in my allegiance to Eeyore?

23. Evinrude would have to be my favorite, but probably only because he didn't talk. There were too many accents that I couldn't stomach in this.

24. Always dogs. I'm not a large fan. Also, wasn't it supposed to be sad? Did it have any entertaining characters?

25. Never saw it. Haven't met anyone with anything good to say about it, either. That made me want to see it, but it is no priority.

26. Yet again, hatred of cats. How was this one trained by prey, in the first place? oh well. Ratigan and Basil were both cool, of course. The triumphant bad guy speech. The perfect escape. My favorite was Fidget, though. 

27. It was based on a story I didn't like, and it was about dogs. Did I even see the thing? I don't remember.

28. I still have to come up with an R. P. G. about the mermaids in Tolkien's universe. Anyways, this one is too popular, for myself. Ursula is a good villain, though. *runs away*

29. Better than the first, at least. Are golden eagles truly so huge? Joanna and Frank were my favorites, of course. 

30. It's okay, I guess. C-3PO, I mean, Cogsworth was probably my favorite here. It's a love story. Not my thing. The Beast is not so bad, though. And the library *sniffs* was quite beautiful.

31. What makes a classic? It's just not old enough yet? Anyways, Jafar is quite cool, even if he does employ hypnotism. I felt very sorry for the guy. Iago was a nice blend of intelligent, sneaky, and humorous. Not just your average lackey. Hm. The carpet was cool. 

32. I understand the hype about this movie. Good music. Good voices. It's pretty. It's based on some decent stories. It's got an almost Star Wars-esque balance of light and serious. Not as good, but it is reminiscent. Stuff like that. That being written, I'm not a huge fan, anyways. Too popular. Scar is made out of awesome, though. *hides*

33. Boring and inaccurate.

34. Hey, I liked it. Good music. Of course, it doesn't follow the book word for word, though, but that does seem understandable, via the consideration of the target audience. As well as, Yay for Tony Jay (the voice of Frollo, as well as some other cool characters)!

35. Ack! Animation? *cringes* I care little for animation! How pretty the thing is? So what? Observe the legion of superly cool myths debased by this film, then attempt to contain vomit. Quite sickening. Hm. But then, should I have expected better? Well, why not? It was possible that they could have gotten some things right and just left out a bunch of others, yes? No? 

36. I enjoyed it. The Great Stone Dragon saying, "Don't even worry about it!" Shan Yu was all kinds of charismatic. Too bad that there wasn't more of him. Of course, mayhaps I'm a fan because I don't know how many mistakes were made when it comes to real life type things.

37. I did see it, or at least parts of it. I don't recommend it. It's not especially fun.

38. Never saw it. Mayhaps it has good music, too, and I should just find the soundtrack?

39. I agree with your evaluation. 

40. What's wrong with comic books? I was not a large fan of this movie, though. Painfully boring characters. I don't remember any good music. And they left too much unexplained.

41. I saw it. What? It was fun. We need more aliens. And the girl was cool. 

I didn't see any of the others.


----------



## Mike (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have any love for Lloyd Alexander's books, "The Black Cauldron" will make you want to tear your eyes out and feed them to your most hated cat, so poisoned will they feel. The screenwriters of this film had no idea what makes a good fantasy film, and tried to make a kids version of "Conan the Barbarian" crossed with "Army of Darkness". Yuk.

Most of Disney's recent efforts at 2d animation have been dissapointing, generally consisting of fourth-rate sequels. Don't know why you say "The Emperor's New Groove" is terrible, probably the last great 2d animated film they made. Ranks up there as not only one of my favourite Disney movies, but one of my favourite movies period.

Disney's "Tarzan" did a great disservice to Edgar Rice Burroughs, after all their talking they were bringing it closer to the original book. Though I guess Tarzan's cruelty against black people and the fact he kills the Ape Chieften might not have gone well with children.


----------

